# Is anyone bidding on properties in Lambeth?



## Pip (Jun 17, 2008)

Under the choice based lettings thing. Hi if you are 
I think we need a support group.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I took some of the young mums I work with to Effra Sure Start yesterday, and the topic for the group discussion was the new bidding system.  I didn't get to hear all of it, as I helping out in the creche.  However, I did catch the tail end about the different categories and best times to bid.   I'm going to be helping one of my clients to start it next week, and would be happy to share any useful info.  So far, all I know is:

  you can't bid on tuesdays as that's the emergency transfer day (e.g. for  
  serious DV cases, murder threats)

  don't make bids unless you're completely sure you'd like to live there - it 
  sounds a bit obvious, but some people bid 'cos they like the look of the 
  property, but when they get there, they don't like the area/neighbours, etc

  go to the area at different times of day before bidding, check out what its
  like at night, noise, etc .

  the housing officer said that if you bid three times and then refuse it once
  you've been there, they could disqualify you

  you have to be E category (statutory homeless)


----------



## Star Dove (Jun 22, 2008)

Unless you're in groups B,C or E (emergencies, supply transfers or homeless households) then there's very little chance of ever getting an offer.

It's still an improvement though just because it gets rid of the old "you will live where we tell you" system.


----------



## Pip (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep, I'm starting to realise this.


----------



## Loupylou (Jun 22, 2008)

And you should bid every week cos otherwise it will affect the priority you have as regards the length of time you've been bidding. 

Also there are good reasons to refuse a property, probably best if you got support from a professional if you want to do that in case Lambeth try to bully you into accepting. 
The reasons you can refuse are very few & things like the fact there needs to be repairs are not one of them - the Council should do the repairs before you move in.

Something like if you are at risk if you moved in e.g from a violent ex who lives nearby, would be a good reason. 

Unfortunately Lambeth is losing 10% of its' properties each year cos of Right To Buy, so that's why there are so few places to choose from each week.


----------



## macncheese (Jul 2, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Under the choice based lettings thing. Hi if you are
> I think we need a support group.



Hi to you too! I am bidding but as I am in group H I am not high priority. After the bids close and I check my position I am usually in the bottom quarter.

Also, sometimes my previous bids are in a category called "bids under consideration" which seems pretty random as I have no idea what the criteria are.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2008)

if you do get offered a multiple viewing, turn up, ime (in hackney) when i have done multiple viewings, a lot of people just don't show up, so the 3rd,4th,5th on the list do get a chance of the property


----------



## Pip (Jul 2, 2008)

macncheese said:


> Hi to you too! I am bidding but as I am in group H I am not high priority. After the bids close and I check my position I am usually in the bottom quarter.
> 
> Also, sometimes my previous bids are in a category called "bids under consideration" which seems pretty random as I have no idea what the criteria are.



Bids under consideration means that Lambeth haven't decided who to give it to, not that _you're_ being considered IYSWIM. That's got my hopes up in the past too.
Welcome BTW


----------



## macncheese (Jul 2, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Bids under consideration means that Lambeth haven't decided who to give it to, not that _you're_ being considered IYSWIM. That's got my hopes up in the past too.
> Welcome BTW



Oh shame!! There I was thinking I was actually being considered as well.

As I've been on Lambeth's transfer list for years (overcrowding but only by 1 bedroom so not 'severe overcrowding' which is lacking 2 or more bedrooms as you probably know anyway) and am therefore in the lowest priority band, I had not bothered to tell them about my second child until now. They are both the same sex so it doesn't affect my bedroom need it just means I get a few extra points. 
So, when the bidding system began, I went to Olive Morris House to let them know, filled in a form and they said it would take 5(!) months to update. I pointed out that it was just a matter of inputting the details into the computer and the guy agreed, but said it would still take 5 months and he couldn't explain why.

Anyhow I have to communicate with Lambeth Council about anything I usually end up getting completely exasperated.


----------



## Pip (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm so exasperated I'm seeing a solicitor. Is that something you'd consider?


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> if you do get offered a multiple viewing, turn up, ime (in hackney) when i have done multiple viewings, a lot of people just don't show up, so the 3rd,4th,5th on the list do get a chance of the property




Yes, I know this is true from two different friends who live in Camden borough where the scheme has been in operation for a while I believe.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2008)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I know this is true from two different friends who live in Camden borough where the scheme has been in operation for a while I believe.



i know the camden scheme - and people fairly low down the list often do get the flats - unlimited bidding there, as there is in hackney, so people just bid for everything, and tend to visit the area before the viewing, then decide whether or not to bother with the viewing


----------



## Loupylou (Jul 3, 2008)

macncheese said:


> So, when the bidding system began, I went to Olive Morris House to let them know, filled in a form and they said it would take 5(!) months to update. I pointed out that it was just a matter of inputting the details into the computer and the guy agreed, but said it would still take 5 months and he couldn't explain why.
> 
> Anyhow I have to communicate with Lambeth Council about anything I usually end up getting completely exasperated.



and sorry to be (even more) depressing, but I can't see how this sorry state of affairs is going to be improved by privatising the housing services under the ALMO.......


----------



## macncheese (Jul 8, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> I'm so exasperated I'm seeing a solicitor. Is that something you'd consider?



Sorry for the late reply!

I hadn't considered that until you said, but I definitely can't afford to pay for it.
I have considered challenging my band though. I'm in band H which is general needs. Anybody can join the register and and be placed in that band even if their present accommodation is satisfactory (although they won't get a sniff of a property). Not sure if I could fall into one of the other bands due to overcrowding, will have to go and read that little leaflet they sent us.

I should be in line for a few extra points when they add my little one to my form - don't know how many though, probably less than 10 

And of course, we do accumulate an extra 2 points for every year we are on the register!!
I've only been on it since 2004 what about you?

So, is it just me and you then or is anyone else out there bidding??


----------



## Pip (Jul 9, 2008)

It might be worth checking out what the criteria for legal aid is, and whether you'd be eligible. Also, there's no harm in giving Shelter a call.


----------



## macncheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> It might be worth checking out what the criteria for legal aid is, and whether you'd be eligible. Also, there's no harm in giving Shelter a call.



Hi again.

I seem to be making progress - highest place so far this week is 62nd in queue for one of the properties so may have to wait about 1-2 years which is quite reasonable I guess.

How are you getting on Enid?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 24, 2008)

I can reveal she's going to view a place she was bidding on  She is almost certainly going to accept it, unless it's got no floors or walls.


----------



## Pip (Jul 24, 2008)

macncheese said:


> Hi again.
> 
> I seem to be making progress - highest place so far this week is 62nd in queue for one of the properties so may have to wait about 1-2 years which is quite reasonable I guess.
> 
> How are you getting on Enid?



See above. Seriously, at least talk to Shelter, I'm pretty sure the weight of one of their solicitors behind me gave Lambeth a good kick up the arse.


----------



## misslouise (Sep 18, 2012)

macncheese said:


> Hi again.
> 
> I seem to be making progress - highest place so far this week is 62nd in queue for one of the properties so may have to wait about 1-2 years which is quite reasonable I guess.
> 
> How are you getting on Enid?


hi i wanted to know how to check the position i came to when the bidding is finished because i rang up and told me you cant do that. but i know you can, i just forgot how to do it.


----------



## vanessa.94 (Aug 5, 2015)

Are you still able to check your position on the bidding system?


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 15, 2015)

vanessa.94 said:


> Are you still able to check your position on the bidding system?



Do you mean the position of your bid for a particular property or position overall within your band? I did not know it was possible to do either.  I''m wondering if bidding each week increases your chances in any way.


----------



## Steph&ray (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello I am glad I found this site because bid under consideration has been puzzling me too... I wanted to know what does shelter do and what to say to them as I've been on the bidding system for 5 years and recently had to move due to new landlord kicking me out to better the place I was in... I am in band c for over crowding and recently got 6th place when bidding for a property is that good? As I am sure I have heard u have to be in the top 10 to be considered for a view. But wondering if shelter would help me as the new property is quire expensive with gas where it's so cold and the company won't come to adjust the windows and I have a 1 year old!!!! So I am at the end of my tether now with the company and need a 2 bed as my children have so many stuff and this 1 bed is smaller than my previous 1 bed could any one guide me on weather talking to shelter would actually be use full please I would be so greatful as this place is giving my son a cold/bugs every week due to it being cold! Oh and apparently it's my fault its cold as apparently I don't need my heating on tho to me I said I shouldn't need to keep it on 24/7 to stay warm


----------



## Greebo (Feb 28, 2016)

Steph&ray yes, contact Shelter.  They'd be the best people to advise you.  The local Citizen's Advice Bureau ought to be able to help you with more local matters.  The link in my reply will take you to the page you can search for a a specific subject, or to find the nearest branch to you.
Get advice

Good luck with getting a better home for you and your family soon.


----------



## Tora ukw (Feb 28, 2016)

Steph&ray I hope you can get a better place, I wish you all the best, Greebo is that possible create a discussion group on the forum for those who are on the waiting list? I personally never met someone who told me: "ah yes i was shortlisted and i got a place" in the past two years, they seems pretty rare animals like a unicorn lol


----------



## Greebo (Feb 28, 2016)

Tora ukw said:


> Steph&ray I hope you can get a better place, I wish you all the best, Greebo is that possible create a discussion group on the forum for those who are on the waiting list? I personally never met someone who told me: "ah yes i was shortlisted and i got a place" in the past two years, they seems pretty rare animals like a unicorn lol


Why do you need a discussion group when you'd already got this thread, or could start a similar one in the benefits and housing section?   benefits and housing

BTW I'm not one of the moderators, I'm just somebody who knows their way around this place (and is _still_ a newbie according to some).


----------

